# Drop Trap to Bob Trap?



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I presently have drop traps. They are taking up too much room in my loft. I would like to convert to bob traps. Will this be much of a problem for my birds to adapt to the bob style trap?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

NAPA242 said:


> I presently have drop traps. They are taking up too much room in my loft. I would like to convert to bob traps. Will this be much of a problem for my birds to adapt to the bob style trap?


No, not at all. The birds know were to get into the loft and they will push through the bobs to do it. 

Pigeon traps are made with bobs for birds to push in to get to the feed in the middle of the trap. These traps catch wild ferals that have never seen bobs before.

Ace


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

pigeons are very adaptive to their sorroundings so they won't have any problem at all. it might take them a while for a few times but I am sure they'll get it. just don't make your bobs too long because there are some smart ones that somehow figures how toget out of the bobs.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

put them in a cage in front of the bob trap and let them get use to it


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

They'll do fine but will need some time to get used to the bobs. 

When my birds are hungry they'll go through a brick wall if they have too!.....


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I left one of my young birds out today that never flew before I left it out with another flyer. They flew together for a while and the old bird trapped and the young bird was nowhere to be found all day there were several hawks flying around At 530 tonight it showed up in the yard. I had to leave for awhile and when i returned after dark there he was in the loft and i never trap trained him. I'm a believer now in the drop trap I know he would have never went through the barbs without being trained.


----------



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I like the drop traps with the exception of them sticking so far out in my small lofts. No doubt they are easy for birds to train to. 

The only reason I am going to a bob type trap is to safe room.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I here you but i think i would rather give up some space and have them trap quicker. I have waited hours for some of my birds to go in the barbs even the ones that use them all the time they just keep bumping them. That's just my experience.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

> They'll do fine but will need some time to get used to the bobs.
> 
> When my birds are hungry they'll go through a brick wall if they have too!.....
> __________________


that is sooo true lol


----------

